# Fallaway rests!



## climberjones (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone use the Quality archery designs fall away rests and if so how are you liking it???


----------



## tree md (Sep 20, 2011)

Unless you like to do a lot of tinkering and working to quiet your bow I would go with a Whisker Biscuit. Number one hunting rest out there. You can hang upside down and not have to worry about your arrow coming off the rest. Believe me, I went to a whisker biscuit because I missed a shot at a huge buck I had been hunting for two years at 10 yards because my arrow came off the rest at half draw...


----------



## climberjones (Sep 21, 2011)

tree md said:


> Unless you like to do a lot of tinkering and working to quiet your bow I would go with a Whisker Biscuit. Number one hunting rest out there. You can hang upside down and not have to worry about your arrow coming off the rest. Believe me, I went to a whisker biscuit because I missed a shot at a huge buck I had been hunting for two years at 10 yards because my arrow came off the rest at half draw...


 
I have been used the whisker biscuit for years and it works pretty well killed many a beast with it but the last couple years its been giving me hell ! If you tourqe your bow even a little after your shot its all over the place and its hard on veins too boot. Im just liking the thought of zero contact with the arrow as it passes . My hunting buddy bought the fallaway from QAD a few years ago and swears by it so im thinking about trying it!


----------



## J1m (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll go ahead and throw another vote on the Whisker Biscuit. I know that's not what you asked about, but there's a reason so many people swear by them. They just work.


----------



## tree md (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey climberjones, if you want to give the fall away a shot knock yourself out. As long as you're having fun that's what it's all about. I know lots of archers and bowhunters. I know a lot who shoot competition and most of them use a fall away. I know a lot who have tried a fall away for hunting and most have gone back to the WB because of it's simplicity and dependability. Most I know shoot the WB for hunting and fall away for competition shooting.

If you are not getting good groups with your WB you might need to tune your bow. Especially if it's tearing up your fletchings. Do a web search for paper tuning and walk back tuning. There is a site called bowcountry that has excellent advice on bow tuning and fall away rests and a great community for getting advice.

Good luck this season and I hope you kill a monster!


----------

